# Little Spotted Babies (Now with Spots!)



## Autumn2005

They're not born yet, but keep checking back I'm going to have lots of pictures and updates. I'm excited... All the babies should be broken marked.

Here's a picture of the mother, Molly:








I think she's due in about a week, maybe a week and a half.

Here's the daddy, TJ:








I was having some trouble breeding him, so Molly pregnant is a pleasant surprise.

Any bets on how many, what colors, bucks vs does? I'm open to feedback!


----------



## ian

I just cant get any of my broken bucks to reproduce!! Im getting really frustrated with it now. Good Luck with your litter.


----------



## nanette37

ian said:


> I just cant get any of my broken bucks to reproduce!! Im getting really frustrated with it now. Good Luck with your litter.


i was having issues with my broken buck as well! took 2 months to get one girl pregnant!

i feel like there is going to be a lot of variety in that litter! make sure you post lots of pics!


----------



## Autumn2005

This will actually be a forth generation breeding, on TJ's side. Molly I bought from the store, but TJ is from my mouse Ash, who is agouti and carries the broken gene. TJ's dad was from the store as well, a broken buck the same color as him. Ash was my first baby born, both of her parents were store bought. One was a broken black buck, another an argente doe. So I haven't had any trouble breeding my broken bucks. He's the first broken buck I've kept, thought, and at first I thought he was too young to breed. Then...  SURPRISE!!! Molly is pregnant, so I'm very pleased. I've been told Molly is a recessive yellow, but no clue on TJ. He's a greyish brown color.


----------



## Autumn2005

I have babies today! 11 pups, all BE. Can't wait to see their colors!!! And I did pretty good at getting the right birthdate. 5/10/10 on the spot.

Here's the pic:









You can expect lots more pictures as they grow, and get more interesting to look at.


----------



## Erica

Congrats!


----------



## windyhill

Congrats


----------



## zany_toon

Awww!! Congrats!!!


----------



## moustress

Pink sqweekers! Hurray!


----------



## Autumn2005

Here's the little ones on Day 2:


















You can see my dog in this one... What you don't see is the next picture when I'm smacking her away from the pups. I love my dog, but this is the one who knocked over my mouse cage and killed my first buck (after he got three girls pregnant, thank goodness!), so I know better than to let her near the pups. Now my other dog--she can have mice crawling all over her and not care. She's a sweetheart, and when we used to rescue kittens, she would mother them and protect them from the other dogs.

Just for kicks, here's my dog Kelly, the mother:








The other dog (with the mice) is Holly March.


----------



## zany_toon

Aww! Even cuter!! Any ideas what colours you'll end up with?


----------



## Autumn2005

Well, you can see the parents at the top, so your guess is as good as mine! I was told Molly is a recessive yellow, but I don't know what that means, genetically speaking. TJ is... I don't know. I saw another mouse that looks like him that someone said was stone. So what does stone color mean? I have no idea where Molly came from, but TJ's father was a broken buck the same color as him, TJ's mother was an agouti carrying the broken gene, the agouti's mother was an agente, the agouti's father was a broken black buck. So, what does that mean?

NOT A FREAKIN' CLUE!!! 

So, any guesses would be really nice


----------



## moustress

Your doggie is cute, but looks like an indolent little squirt. Ooh, I didn't see the first one right off; big bad old nose there.

Do any of the babies have pink eyes? They all look black as far as I can see.


----------



## Autumn2005

The babies are all dark eyed, and I'm pleased. Nothing against pink eyes, I just associate pink eyes with lab mice, so I like all mine to be dark. Both parents are dark eyed.

Here's Day 3 pics:
I'm experimenting with differnt formats, so bear with me...








That little guy at the end took a flying leap just as I snapped a picture, so of course I had to show it!









Here's the little one as he landed.









Bucks or does? No clue. I have a really hard time sexing the babies until they get fur and I can see the nipples.


----------



## zany_toon

And the spectators watch in awe as Pinkie starts the jump which should see him leaping over 10 pinkie siblings....









And the crowd boos!! He fails miserably!!! A pitiful attempt to enter the Guiness Book of Mousie Records!!!









:lol: :lol:

Sowee! Lost my marbles tonight!! I couldn't tell the sex of my babies either until I could see the nipples on the girlies - but they are so cute regardless of what they are!!


----------



## moustress

Woweezowee!


----------



## Autumn2005

lol Zany, you had me rolling on the floor for ten minutes! I realized I only had butt pictures, so here's some face pictures for today:

Day 4:








This is where I learned how hard it is to get pinkies to line up... and then stay there!









No markings so far... Usually by this point, if there are any dark babies (agouti, black) I can see them already. It's not possible for them to be all BEW, is it??? Nothing against pure white mice, but I like good contrast in their coats. I guess I'll just keep waiting... (Nothing else I can do anyway! :roll: )


----------



## zany_toon

Autumn2005 said:


> lol Zany, you had me rolling on the floor for ten minutes! I realized I only had butt pictures, so here's some face pictures for today:


Glad to have given you a laugh :lol: Mine would never sit in a little line - by the time I got three lined up and went to pick up a fourth they decided "TO heck with this!" and squirmed off :lol: Can't wait for piccies as they get older.


----------



## miss.understood

*cute* xx


----------



## Autumn2005

We have shadow spots!!! One of them has a really good combination of light/dark, and about five or so appear to have only color on the rump, and some you can't see spots at all yet. The next few days will tell us more about their spots/colors.

Here are my day 5 pics:








The one at the far left is the one with the most dark so far. The two on the right look likt they're sumo wrestling.









Here's a different angle of them.









Here is a close up of the one at the end. I hope it's a buck, if so, I might breed him back to his grandmother (heterozygous Agouti carrying broken). Would that be line breeding or inbreeding? I'm waiting for a second litter from the same buck and a different doe. I'm going to compare the best buck from each litter and breed the one I like better to the grandmother.

If Little Spot is a doe, well she's still pretty. Maybe I'll breed her to another buck, but right now her father is my only proven buck. I'm still waiting for my other two to man up and get their girlfriends pregnant.


----------



## Autumn2005

lol, one of the pups is a SQUEAKER :lol: I can hear it from all the way across the room, and it will keep squeaking for like ten minutes at a time. Is this normal sibling struggling for the nipple, or should I be worried? It's gone on for a couple days now. First time it happened, I was worried the mom was hurting the babies, but I still have 11 healthy pups, no bites or anything, so I haven't been too worried about it. None of my other litters have ever been that noisy!


----------



## windyhill

Ive had some noisy litters and some you dont even hear a squeak from.
As long as all are still healthy, then I wouldnt worry


----------



## Autumn2005

Whew! Busy weekend! Last night I went to a James Taylor/ Carol King concert, this morning I'm going to a AFRMA show, and of course the Preakness is held today! (Big fan of watching horses run... so pretty.)

Here are day 6 pics:








I tried to arrange them as much as I could from darkest on left to lightest on right. I definitely have different shades in here, a couple are really dark, and a couple are sort of light, and a couple I can't see any spots at all!









Here are the two darkest babies. Still waiting to find out if the one on bottom is a buck or doe. It's hard to see, but the one on top has two perfect diamonds over its eyes, like a mask, and its butt is dark. Almost like a poor dutch, but the two diamonds are SO pretty...









And these two I have yet to figure out what they are. There are no visible spots on them.


----------



## Autumn2005

Here are the day 7 pics:

















The darkest are still on the left, the lightest on the right. The two on the end still have nothing in the way of spots, I'm really curious to see what they'll look like. The two next to the lightest ones have spots, but they look like a really delicate color, something very light. I look forward to seeing those two as well.









Here are my two without spots. These just seem to not come out well. I think the picture is less fuzzy this time, but the lighting is bad.









Here are my spotted two. I tried to get a good look at the diamond's face, but she was shy. Yes, she. I'm not entirely sure, but when I compared the two darker ones together, the one with diamonds looked a little closer together than the one with more color. And the more colored one is maybe a millimeter bigger than his sister, when you lay them together side by side. He's just slightly longer and wider than the diamond girl. So I'm happy. I have a friend who will probably take the diamond girl, and I can breed the colored boy back to grandmother.

(edit: Sorry, just realized I posted the same pic twice. Have the different pic up now.)


----------



## moustress

Love the marked ones especially little eye patch mousie.

Thanks for all the pix, I love watching pinkies turn into little mousies.


----------



## Autumn2005

Something I've noticed is that my broken marked mice tend to not have dark on the belly. I want to breed some broken black tans, but it would hardly be worth it if the tan belly were covered by the white! Is there some way to breed color onto the bellys? Breed the ones with the most color to the most color?


----------



## ian

I have the opposite problem in my latest broken litters, too much colour not enough white for ym taste. Its all about selective breeding so choose the ones closest to what you want to achieve, its the only way with marked mice.


----------



## Autumn2005

Offer to trade mice? Is there a "standard" like broken mice should be 50/50, or is it just breeder's preferance? TJ is roughly 50/50 on top, but white on bottom, so maybe... 70-30? White is 70%? And Molly is very minmal color, about 80/20. Bbut I have another broken doe pregnant by TJ, due in about 10 days, I hope, and she's about 30/70, 70% dark, only a small headspot, a partial band that doesn't meet on her back, and sort of a cross on her belly. Maybe her babies will have a better ratio (to what I like!).


----------



## ian

in terms of the standard, I interpret it as saying they should look like white mice with smallish coloured patches which shouldnt run into each other. Brokens markings need to be fairly randomly distributed and evens need to have a semetrical patterning.


----------



## Autumn2005

Well, I like mine to look like dark mice with colors on them. Is it possible, do you think, that the two with no markings (yet) might be cream? Someone told me that TJ is a dark beige that carries ce. But then wouldn't they still have spots, because both parents are s/s? Or are the spots too faint to see because they're so light in color? Couple more days should help a lot, I hope.


----------



## Rhasputin

my mice must be on steroids, lol!

By the time my litters get to 7 days, they all have a full coat of baby fur! o_o


----------



## Autumn2005

I was wondering if these were growing a little slower than normal... Is it because I'm handling them too much? Usually I'll peek at my babies every day, but not handle them until they're fuzzies. Maybe because Molly and TJ are first time parents? TJ I bred, but Molly is store bought, so I don't know what she's been used to.


----------



## WillowDragon

Its probably because the litter is big. Don't worry, bigger litters give smaller babies that develop slightly slower.

You you handling them is a good thing!! Momma would have chomped them by now if she was that bothered about it hehe

W xx


----------



## Autumn2005

That's one thing I noticed--people tell me not to handle the babies because the mom might reject them, but even though my mice are pet store stock, I've never had a problem with mom munching them when I handle them, even from day one. I did learn the hard way never to add a mouse to a tank with young babies in them.


----------



## WillowDragon

I always handle babies from day one, always have and have never had a mum cannibalise because i did that, for diff reasons yes, but not for that!
Most of my mice are so laid back anyway, it would take alot to phase them i think! lol

W xx


----------



## Autumn2005

lol, every morning when I wake up and go to peek at the babies, I keep hoping that they'll have magically grown fur over night. I've never taken day by day pictures before, so I've never really paid attention to how time DRAGS... On other good news, one of my other bucks has finally started performing, and my siamese Karrin is pregnant by my black fox Spike. Also, TJ the wonder stud has done it again, and my broken blue Mercy is also pregnant now. Both of them are due in a week. Will post pictures when they get here.

Still waiting for my black merle fox Dresden to get either my brindle Amira or my black roan Blue pregnant. Amira, if she's pregnant, should be due with Mercy and Karrin, but she's hugely fat, so I doubt she'll give birth. She has some other health problems, so if she doesn't give birth, I might have to cull her  On the other hand, Blue might be pregnant already, she'd only be about 1 week along, so she doensn't show yet. Same for my agouti Ash, who would also be 1 week pregnant by Spike. This is the most mice I've ever bred at once, so I hope my mousery doesn't explode.


----------



## Autumn2005

WillowDragon said:


> Momma would have chomped them by now if she was that bothered about it hehe
> 
> W xx


Spoke too soon!!! Tradegy... was there blood?

Sorry, when I get annoyed I start quoting random books and movies and TV shows I've seen. We are now down to 10 babies, and not only did Molly eat one, she ate my favorite!!!! :x GrrArgh!!! I was planning on taking that one to the show in July! Can't I put some of that BitterYuck stuff on the babies, you know, the stuff they use on dogs to make them stop eating their own poo? JK, but an anti-mom-eating-pinkies potion would make a serious mint!!!!

Okay, rant done. I don't guarantee I won't start up again but... Here are day 8 pics:
















They're starting to get really active, so I can't really line them up anymore. They were in a straight line two seconds before the camera went off, honest.









These five are the darkest, and you can see a couple on top that may not be quite as dark as the others.









These two are really light, I'm thinking maybe like TJ's color, or Molly's but I don't think they're yellow enough.









These two are my blank spaces... I'm thinking maybe BEW? So both parents have to be */c, right?









Here you can see that I have one that is lightest than the darkest, but darker than the lighter. I'm hoping maybe a chocolate??? I really hope it is but don't tell Molly because she might eat it!!! :evil:


----------



## WillowDragon

Hmm... the fact that she only ate one says to me that there was either something wrong with it, or it died for so reason or another.

W xx


----------



## Autumn2005

It looked just as health as the others. Maybe even slightly bigger than the others. I'm not discounting you, Willow, I'm still in rant mode.

If it just died on its own, would she have eaten it still? I cleaned out the cage this morning, and there were no remenants.


----------



## WillowDragon

Its part of thier survival instint to eat young and other mice that have died... I have seen plenty of pinkies disappear before.


----------



## moustress

It always seems to be the one you wanted most that gets munched. I think that sometimes when the litter is born a few days early the fur tends to take a day or two longer to appear.


----------



## Autumn2005

I don't know when the litter was supposed to be born, as I don't have good records of when Molly was with TJ. I didn't think she was pregnant, so when I saw the bulge a couple weeks ago, I was pleasantly surprised. I really hope the chocolate looking one doesn't get eaten... Who is more likely to be/ carry chocolate, TJ or Molly? Molly is a recessive yellow, BE, so I don't know what she carries, but TJ is a beige... what would his genetic code be? a/a B/b C/ce D/* P/* s/s? I really want to know, to give me an idea of what he's capable of producing. I find genetics fascinating, so I've been studying, and have the basic concepts down...


----------



## Autumn2005

By the way, just for reference, I always use the same light blue background when I take pictures of the babies. It always look different, because I have yet to find an area of happy lighting in my house. I sexed the litter this morning, and I'm happy. Six girls and four boys, would have been five boys if she didn't eat that one... Anyway, this is the first time I've been able to tell sex at this young age, usually I wait to see if nipples show up, so I'm not sure how accurate my prediction is. In a couple more days I'll be able to see nipples in this lot. Their fur is starting to come in fast now, I'm happy about that.

Day 9:















Here are the girls. 4 black ones, and two of the beige/chocolate looking ones. If they're beige, should I breed back to TJ and see what I get? I'm still holding out for chocolate...
















Here are the boys, including the two that I thought might be BEW. As it turns out, it's hard to see them now, but they're starting to get Molly's coloring. Also, ironically, they have far more color than white. The extra color is awesome... but they're the wrong shade! I could still breed one back to Ash, but I don't know what they carry, because they're recessive yellow!

























Here are pics of everyone together. Heavy on the blacks, but still quite a developing rainbow, eh?

So, any questions, comments? Do you think those brown ones are chocolate or beige? Two are lighter than one of them, but they're still all brown, so who knows?


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

They look like theyre gonna be chocolate... but its hard to say right now. If they were beige, I would guess that the spots would be lighter than that but who knows.
Either way, theyre adorable  And I think that little doe with the one spot over her eye is just to die for <3


----------



## Lizzle

Autumn2005 said:


> That little guy at the end took a flying leap just as I snapped a picture, so of course I had to show it!


Oh my goodness! This is the cutest thing ever! :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005

lizashley said:


> Oh my goodness! This is the cutest thing ever! :lol:


I know, it was so cute, but there's no way to know who it is now!

The father is quite a dark beige, pet stock not show stock, so they might be his color, but I'm BEGGING for chocolate!  The pet stores in my area only carry black base colors, or rather, they seem to carry everything BUT the bb gene, and I really want to breed a cinnamon mouse...


----------



## windyhill

Cute 
Could the father be a chocolate? The babies look more like chocolates to me then beige.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Really? I have a lovely chocolate buck that I just got from a local pet store near me. Hes the best shade of chocolate ive ever seen, and he was the only one like that there. So of course, I picked him up right away. Most of the stores near me only care PEW or black and white belted. You dont usually see anything else but that, sadly


----------



## Autumn2005

I was told that the father was a dark beige. He's too light for chocolate, you can see in the picture below:










But if he was chocolate... Could he be a diluted chocolate? b/b C/ce? His father was the same color though, and when I bred to an agouti doe, I didn't get any chocolates... unless you count TJ as a chocolate. What does everyone think?


----------



## Autumn2005

Just to make a liar out of me, I went to a store today and saw a couple mice that were light brown in color. Not chocolate, but possibly dark champagnes? And I saw one that might be a lilac agouti. Does anyone have a picture of a lilac agouti to show me? I'm thinking I might get the mice just in case, breed to see what they produce, and take it from there. One more thing; I think the "champagne" had a darker nose and darker bum. It was very faint, but still, is that the sign of a really poor siamese?

I'M SO CONFUSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moustress

Mousie genetics is far from simple, and there are multiple genotypes for quite a few phenotypes...in other words, the map is not the territory, and just like neighborhoods with rows of identical looking townhouses, you never know what's on the inside. You can't breed townhouses (yikes, isn't that an alarming thought!) in order to deduce what it's made of, but that's the fun of genuine mouse breeding, i.e. investigative pairings in order to deduce the factors at work.

And on this forum, we look at little pictures of meeces and bandy about our thoughts, and that's fun too. (Fun is good; I like fun!)


----------



## Autumn2005

Wow, what an image... imagine two townhouses mating... :?


----------



## windyhill

He could be a light mock chocolate.
Unless the agouti carried chocolate, you wouldnt get chocolates.
My mock chocolates have dark points, but arent poor siameses. It seems to be common for petstore mice to have darker points in some colors.


----------



## Autumn2005

What are mock chocolates? Do they have the b/b gene at all? I bred Sparrowhawk (looks like TJ) to Ash (my agouti) and got TJ, Ash's mother was an argente, her father a broken black. So far I've had nothing but blacks, PEWs, and TJ's color from her, so I don't know. The mother of this litter is a recessive yellow, so who knows what she carries?


----------



## WillowDragon

I think he is either a dark beige or a coffee... coffee is a extreme dilution of chocolate a/a b/b ce/ce

W xx


----------



## Autumn2005

Thank you, Willow. I have been so confused as to what TJ is... He has another litter due, from a broken blue, so hopefully that will answer more questions.

Day 10:








Girls on the left, boys on the right. At this point, I have given up all hope of putting them in a line...









Blacks on the left, my lighter ones on the right.









This is everyone together.









Here are my two little surprises, the ones i thought mught be BEW. You can see that they definitely have color. One is both are yellowish, but to me, one looks more tan, and the other is lighter. It's very faint, so I might be imagining it... :lol:

So correct me if I'm wrong, but at least one of the parents have to be B/* in order to have the 5 blacks. But neither of them are B/B or all would be black. I have two that are yellow, so TJ must be E/e, since Molly is e/e. Other than that, I don't know what else they might carry.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Autumn2005

I'm glad I've been posting so many picures. When I'm tempted to think they're not growing, I just look at the first few pics...


----------



## zany_toon

Oh wow!! They have such itty bitty little spotty botties!! Mega cute  WEll done on a beautiful litter!


----------



## Autumn2005

Thank you! I'm really pleased too. I'm already planning like three breedings from this litter, lol. Yes, I'll be breeding Molly and TJ again!


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Tj is very handsome <3 I would love for him to stud to Stella  if only you were closer XD


----------



## Autumn2005

Sure I'll stud him out, if I get to keep the best doe


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

lol. np. I want the bucks anyways ;3 
Well, the good ones :3


----------



## Autumn2005

Can you send mice via post??? JK, can you imagine how hard it would be for them?


----------



## Autumn2005

Here are my Day 11 pics:








Here's all of them together. By this point, I know they're not growing as fast as other litters I've had. My litters usually open their eyes on day 14-15, and they're not that far along yet. Also, they still haven't developed any belly fur yet, and usually they've don that by day 9-10. Maybe I need to cull some of them? What does everyone else think?









Here are my three beige/chocolates, two girls and one boy, one of the girls slightly darker than the others.









My five blacks, four girls and one boy. I would cull some of my blacks, if any. The boy and a couple of the girls...









My strange light colred boys. And the boy on the bottom is slightly darker than the one on top. I'm not imagining it. I'm not. I'm not crazy...









Finally, boys on top, girls on bottom. Boys are one black, one beige/chocolate, two ??? Girls are four blacks, and two chocolate/beige.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Oh I reallly love the boy with a black rump and matching markings on both sides of his face <3


----------



## Autumn2005

Autumn2005 said:


>


Are you talking about the one on the right? Sorry, that one's a girl 

The boy in this picture is the one in the middle with the black rump and the cloud/tree splotch on his hip.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Aww, dang XD Shes still cute. And so is the one on the far left :3


----------



## Autumn2005

Thank you! I have a friend who might take her, I think. She's coming Sunday to pick out a girl to take home... I might hide the chocolate/beiges because... I WANT THEM!!! :coolgun

JK, she can have it if she wants, but only on the condition I can breed her when she gets older.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Lawl :3 If I lived near you I would take most of them off your hands X3
Theyre so cute <3


----------



## Autumn2005

Thanks! The pics for the last couple days have been really bad because I had to be at work WAY early, before dawn, so I had no natural light to work with.

Day 12:
















Only a couple pictures today, sorry. They're getting to the point where I need to start putting them in a bowl or something so they don't wander off the edge  I had a lot more, but there was a user misfunction (as in, I pressed the wrong stupid button  ) and all my pictures were deleted. So I just snapped a couple quick shots, and I'll get more tomorrow.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Just gorgeous  Im going to have little spotted babies soon too- I just got a new buck (possibly a broken dove?) Anywho- Im breeding him with my 2 broken does. Im so excited ^^


----------



## Autumn2005

Congrats on your new boy! Must have lots of pics, soon!


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Thank you ^_^ hes a sweetheart. When they mentioned they had a "grey mouse" I almost spazed out. And when they brought him to me he was actually better than I was expecting (not that hes anything that great, just his dove coloring). The lady was looking at me like I was crazy as I squeed and examined him XD But it was worth it.


----------



## zany_toon

Oh no! It always sucks when you end up deleting photos or videos that you wanted to keep!

Mega cute babies  THey look like they have little faces on their backs because of their markings :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005

:shock: Surprise!!!! :lol:

Remember those three chocolate/beige mice? Well, as I'm looking at the babies... I think they're agouti! They have little black tips on their fur, and it's hard to see the undercoat yet, but I'm about 95% positive they're agouti! SURPRISE!!!!! So that means that either TJ or Molly must be agouti... I'm betting Molly is the agouti... Or maybe she's black and TJ is some sort of agouti???? Oi, this changes everything! so the grand total now is 5 blacks, 3 agouti, 1 light tan--maybe a beige???-- and one recessive yellow.

I heard that beige mice are chocolate or black mice with the extreme ce/ce dilute. Maybe that's what my mystery light tan baby is? I'll have pics later today, for both yesterday and today!


----------



## Autumn2005

Their eyes are open! Sorry I haven't got pics for a while, life has just caught up and things are crazy! But their eys opened last night and I just had fun watching them look around. It's funny how they look completely lost when their eyes are open, but when they close them, they're like, oh I remember this now! So cute!


----------



## windyhill

Cant wait for updated pictures!

Can you post pictures of Molly & JT?


----------



## moustress

We want pix!


----------



## Autumn2005

Sorry for the long delay! I've had two more litters, and I have a broken marked from two solid parents! I know it's possible because broken marked is recessive, butthe parentts didn't even have white spotting to indicate they might be carrying! Okay, so I have some old pictures and a couple new ones as well.


----------



## Autumn2005

And here are some from today, with eyes and everything!

























I'm thinking about keeping this little agouti girl.

I have a question: I have an agouti doe who had her first litter at 4-5 months, and she's now about 9 months old. I'm trying to breed her again, but haven't had any luck so far. Is she too old ot breed, or has it bee too long since her last litter? I'm trying her with a different buck, seeing if that helps. if she doesn't breed by the time this girl is old enough, I'll breed her instead.


----------



## Autumn2005

And here are the parents, for reference:

Dad:









Mom:


----------



## Autumn2005

Ugh... Just survived a particularly hard day at work... At this point, I just like to come home and look at healthy little furry mice... need animal comfort... Does anyone else just like to watch/hold their mice as a stress reliever after a long day? I also have "Arms Wide Open" by Creed playing in the background... that helps too.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

There is just nothing like a bit of mousie company to chase the blues away. I think my husband feels quite neglected when I sit cooing over my mice instead of him! :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005

I have some current pictures, they're about three weeks old.

Day 22:

































For some reason my pictires of the agoutis disappered... But I did have the cat picture. Her name is Esme. (After Carlisle and Esme Cullen!)

I'm keeping one of the agouti girls and named her Caitlin. I have no idea why, I just like the name.


----------



## moustress

I hope that cat was well fed before this...


----------



## Autumn2005

Yes, she was. Was you don't see is that my hand was on her back, and she's never been an outside cat, so she doesn't quite know what mice are. They're fun to look at, but the concept of mice as food is rather foreign to her.


----------



## Paziqi

I'm loving your baby mice pictures. Keep them coming.  Someday I hope to get that much variety in a litter.



Autumn2005 said:


> Yes, she was. Was you don't see is that my hand was on her back, and she's never been an outside cat, so she doesn't quite know what mice are. They're fun to look at, but the concept of mice as food is rather foreign to her.


Back when I had dwarf hamsters, I had a cat who would break into the hamster cages so he could sleep in their bedding. Terrified me the first time I realized he was there. I had one really agressive female hamster who would keep biting at him, but he'd just ignore her. Never hurt even one of the hamsters. The cat's I have now I don't trust one bit. But then, they're why my house is wild mouse free.


----------



## WNTMousery

Lovely spotty bubs.


----------

